# Pre-1976 electric hammer drill??



## DDeuell (Jun 9, 2013)

Found this in my mother's garage today, cleaning out for a moving sale. I think it is a electric hammer drill?? For concrete work maybe? Wondering if anyone can tell me a bit about it and provide a clue as to what I should put on it for a price. If it's junk or if it's worth a little something, I don't have a clue.

I was able to figure out it was pre-1976 by looking up Black & Decker labels on line, and with this "address" and identification, it is pre-1976. That's all I know. It does work as far as I know.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

May be an electric hammer. Are those star bits.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's an oldie---Black and Decker use to make heavy industrial tools---a lot of those are still in regular use--

That one is a collector ,not a user--so I doubt if it has much monetary value--
Let's see what some of the tool junkies have to say.

The old B&D core drill I one used sold for a lot---but they haven't improved the new ones--so although old it was not obsolete.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That cord is sure in good looking shape to be that old, be careful with that one, if it shorts it has got you.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, a nice piece of vintage B & D. I also found an old B & D regular drill from the 60's that still works and is built like a tank. That hammer drill would certainly make a man out of you in a hurry!


----------



## DDeuell (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to all for the input so far. Sounds as though it may be an alright piece for someone, but nothing collectible. Guess I'll put like $20 on it and see what happens?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sound like a price a curious tool lover will pay---good luck.

Old hand tools can be surprisingly valuable----if you have any old planes or measuring tools---those can be a prize for a garage sailor---


----------

